# Shigley's? Marks’ ?



## yangrui115

Can anyone give me an exact link of these two books?

For example Shigley's, I found two versions, one is written by Shigley and Mischke. And the other most recent one is written by Richard Budynas and Keith Nisbett. Which one is the one we're talking about?

I'm taking MD in the PM and just started preparation. I've got MERM, six minutes solutions(3 of them), NCEES Sample Exam. What else should I get?

Thanks.


----------



## Master slacker

Shigley by Shigley. Greatest book evar!


----------



## Sschell

Shigley, Mischke &amp; Budynas is the one that I used on the test,but that was a few years ago and I assume there is a newer version now.

Marks MAY help on the exam for hail mary type questions, but thats about it.

I would reccomend steam and gas tables, and Roarks... also, Machinerey's Handbook is good for more hail marys.

I would not bring more books than fit in one backpack.

hope this helps


----------



## jonnyg83

yangrui115 said:


> Can anyone give me an exact link of these two books?
> For example Shigley's, I found two versions, one is written by Shigley and Mischke. And the other most recent one is written by Richard Budynas and Keith Nisbett. Which one is the one we're talking about?
> 
> I'm taking MD in the PM and just started preparation. I've got MERM, six minutes solutions(3 of them), NCEES Sample Exam. What else should I get?
> 
> Thanks.



Shigley passed away quite a few years back, the current book is "Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design" - any edition is good. I used the 5th edition published in 1989 (it was still written by Shigley then) when I took MD this past April. I inherited it from a fraternity brother when I was in college. The newer editions have expanded tables and more content, the 9th was just published, so you can probably find a good deal on the 8th. Whatever Machine Design textbook you used in College should be good. Mark's and Roark's are too dense for the exam unless you use them regularly. The Machinery Handbook is an absolute must for a reference. Get the 500 problem Lindeburg book that accompanies the MERM, do most the problems in that book and you'll be fine. I was not a big fan of the 6 minute solutions MD book.


----------



## Master slacker

I also have the 5th edition from college and can't ever see myself throwing it away. As far as the MH being an absolute must, I just got the book for Father's Day... over a year after taking and passing the exam. I certainly didn't find it necessary for the test, but YMMV. 500 problems - Yes. 6 minute solutions - Yes to each of the disciplines.


----------



## Steveo

I'd bring Shigley, Marks and Machinery Hdbk. Not sure the Shigley edition is important - I bought the 8th edition (Budynas) just for the exam (undergrad version has become a stack of loose paper which is a no no...) content is almost identical. Here's what I would recommend as a min:

Shigley

Mark's

Mach Hdbk

MERM

MERM Quick Ref - excellent conversion table up front

Eng Dictionary

I also brought an old undergrad vibes book that had good general info and tables - just in case. I think the key is to study with all of your refs and know the contect of each. I brought Std Hdbk of Mach Design as well because I knew it had certain info that Shigley &amp; Mach HB did not. Knowing MERM and Shigley were my prime refs, I photocopied the index's of each and put them in a 3-ring. This was key, esp in the morning session.

Also, take a couple hours and take a deep drive into Mach HB - there is SO much info in this book - my go to at work.


----------



## txaggie04PE

anyone taking the ME exam in any discipline needs the Cameron Hydraulic Data book.


----------



## Master slacker

txaggie04PE said:


> anyone taking the ME exam in any discipline needs the Cameron Hydraulic Data book.


"Needs" - no.


----------



## HokieGirl

Master slacker said:


> txaggie04PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone taking the ME exam in any discipline needs the Cameron Hydraulic Data book.
> 
> 
> 
> "Needs" - no.
Click to expand...

Agreed. You definitely do not "need" the Cameron Hydraulic Data book if you're taking MD afternoon. The morning questions aren't so specific that you need that, but if you're comfortable with that book, then go for it. I simply tabbed the section of the MERM with hydraulics equations and was fine. I thought the MERM, Shigley's, and Roarks were sufficient. I didn't even have Marks and did just fine. For me, I wanted Shigley's for anything gear related because I thought the MERM was seriously lacking for gears and Roarks was for vibrations related questions and some statics-type problems (cantilever beam with a point load at X location, deflection equation is this). But, I honestly can't remember if I really needed either one of them during the test. I basically learned the MERM front and back, and tabbed the heck out of it. Oh, and a book that has engineering conversions. I think I saved some serious time with that.

I also took my vibrations book, deforms book, statics, dynamics, electronics, fluids, heat transfer, and almost every other engineering book from undergrad as a safety net. I think I took several of them out during the test, but that was at the end when there were questions I couldn't figure out and I just was needing to look things up. I don't think they helped, but they helped me feel like I didn't leave anything at home.

I can't stress this enough, tab your MERM, print out the index in a 3-ring binder and tab that. I kept the index, the conversions book, and the MERM on the desk the whole time. The key is, what books do you know well enough that you can find information quickly.


----------



## MechGuy

Master slacker said:


> txaggie04PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone taking the ME exam in any discipline needs the Cameron Hydraulic Data book.
> 
> 
> 
> "Needs" - no.
Click to expand...

+1. I had the Cameron book, never even opened it during the exam. Had the Roarks book too, also never opened it.

I didn't need anything other than the MERM and the 4 ASHRAE books. I did open Marks once for a hail mary type of question.

I did find that the 6 minute solution books and the sample exams were helpful for maybe 1-2 questions that I remembered, but that was it.

For the most part, MERM and ASHRAE were good for me taking the HVAC depth.


----------



## chme

yangrui115 said:


> Can anyone give me an exact link of these two books?
> For example Shigley's, I found two versions, one is written by Shigley and Mischke. And the other most recent one is written by Richard Budynas and Keith Nisbett. Which one is the one we're talking about?
> 
> I'm taking MD in the PM and just started preparation. I've got MERM, six minutes solutions(3 of them), NCEES Sample Exam. What else should I get?
> 
> Thanks.


There are couple of versions of MED-Shigley but the one I used (or was available at that time) was Mechanical Engineering Design, 7th edition, by Shigley, Mischke &amp; Budynas (Red hardcover). It really doesnt matter which edition you use. I also found Machinery Handbook, 28th edition very handy for the material properties. Older editions for machinery handhook would work too. Also used Marks handbook for mechanical engineers. Just three books for MD-depth/breath. Relied on MERM for HVAC-Thermo breath.


----------



## Lily

Hi Iam taking the Mechanical PE exam in October, MD afternoon. For my preparations, I have the MERM, 500 practice problems, the 3 6 minutes solutions and I also bought a dictionary of mechanical engineering and the two NCEES 2001 and 2008 sample exams as well as the ASHRAE fundamentals (which I am not sure it's was a good idea to buy). If I have to buy one extra book, which one do you recommend? I heard many of you taking about the "Mechanical Engineering Design

Joseph Shigley, Charles Mischke, Richard Budynas" would you recommend it? or should I get another book?

Thanks.


----------



## navyasw02

Lily said:


> Hi Iam taking the Mechanical PE exam in October, MD afternoon. For my preparations, I have the MERM, 500 practice problems, the 3 6 minutes solutions and I also bought a dictionary of mechanical engineering and the two NCEES 2001 and 2008 sample exams as well as the ASHRAE fundamentals (which I am not sure it's was a good idea to buy). If I have to buy one extra book, which one do you recommend? I heard many of you taking about the "Mechanical Engineering Design Joseph Shigley, Charles Mischke, Richard Budynas" would you recommend it? or should I get another book?
> 
> Thanks.


YES! Shigley is almost essential for the MD Depth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Agreed. Your gonna need Shigley's.


----------



## Sschell

Lily said:


> Hi Iam taking the Mechanical PE exam in October, MD afternoon. For my preparations, I have the MERM, 500 practice problems, the 3 6 minutes solutions and I also bought a dictionary of mechanical engineering and the two NCEES 2001 and 2008 sample exams as well as the ASHRAE fundamentals (which I am not sure it's was a good idea to buy). If I have to buy one extra book, which one do you recommend? I heard many of you taking about the "Mechanical Engineering Design Joseph Shigley, Charles Mischke, Richard Budynas" would you recommend it? or should I get another book?
> 
> Thanks.


for MD depth the ashrae book is probably a waste, but you may get to open it once or twice in the morning. I got much more mileage out of the charts than the fundamentals book.

I agree with the others on shigley being very useful in the MD depth, make sure you spend some time using it to study and do practice problems so you are familiar with it.

FWIW, I think the Crane TP or the Cameron Hydraulic book are beneficial, these don't really have anything that is not in MERM, but they work well as a quick reference for all the fluids equations.


----------



## Lily

sschell_PE said:


> Lily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Iam taking the Mechanical PE exam in October, MD afternoon. For my preparations, I have the MERM, 500 practice problems, the 3 6 minutes solutions and I also bought a dictionary of mechanical engineering and the two NCEES 2001 and 2008 sample exams as well as the ASHRAE fundamentals (which I am not sure it's was a good idea to buy). If I have to buy one extra book, which one do you recommend? I heard many of you taking about the "Mechanical Engineering Design Joseph Shigley, Charles Mischke, Richard Budynas" would you recommend it? or should I get another book?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> for MD depth the ashrae book is probably a waste, but you may get to open it once or twice in the morning. I got much more mileage out of the charts than the fundamentals book.
> 
> I agree with the others on shigley being very useful in the MD depth, make sure you spend some time using it to study and do practice problems so you are familiar with it.
> 
> FWIW, I think the Crane TP or the Cameron Hydraulic book are beneficial, these don't really have anything that is not in MERM, but they work well as a quick reference for all the fluids equations.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice! I am going to get the Shigley and start using to get familiar with it. I agree about the Ashrae, but I got frustrated doing an exercice in the 6ms that was about a referigerant (I think the R123) that was not in the MERM.


----------



## Rafa

Is the Shigley book in IS units really helpfull for the PE exam?. I was wondering if we need one in US unit instead. Advice please. I have used the book in college before, but know trying ot see how usefull will be.

Thanks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Mine's in English units.


----------



## Sschell

I didn't know it came in IS units.


----------

